# Slow motion clip of my 2 bikes



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guy's was just testing out my new camera.....it has a slow motion feature so thought I would post up the short vid for all to see. The camera is full hd but unfortunately when in slow mo you cant film in hd....oh well for just over 100 bucks au I cant complain.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it looks great Kawboy...what make and model is the camera?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

more importantly ....wondering what bike is faster LOL. nice video too


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats cool! slo-mo power slides are always a winner!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Rack High said:


> I think it looks great Kawboy...what make and model is the camera?


Thanks mate.......heres a link for the camera but this is the new updated model, diff color and a little more girly look'n lol.

http://www.chinavasion.com/hd-camcorders/cvsedv50/


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> more importantly ....wondering what bike is faster LOL. nice video too


Think the Brute has the upper hand for now!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> thats cool! slo-mo power slides are always a winner!


Thanks Polaris......it's a cool cam for the price and actually has more features than my top of the range JVC and about 1/10 of the price :bigeyes:.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

my wifes cam has that on it makes me wana try it out now


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah it's a cool feature.......what cam has your wife got?


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

its a jvc everio


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

My other cam is jvc evirio full hd with hard drive.....I did not know they had slow mo! But mine is about 2yrs old.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

this one is about 6 months maybe


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok prob a new feature......try it out and post up the vid, I would like to see it


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

ten-fo will when i get a chance to ride maybe this weekend at my moms in shreveport trying to hook the trailer up w/o the ol lady catchin on but i think thats gonna be hard to do


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

HA HA.....yeah good luck with that one!


----------

